# Help!!!! Fake Eyelid!!



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

I need some help, my Earth science teacher made a bet with me, saying that if i can make a fake eye wound and walk around all day with it, she will give me a free 100 on any TEST of my choice, so i wanted to make a fake eyelid almost and make it look like the eye fell/cutt out.
Here's the problem...
What can i make this with, something that will preferably hold up through a school day, even Gym. WOuld good old flesh latex work with tape over the eye a cotton ball for some swelling, and then apply flesh latex over the tape make the eye hole with blood and black paint to add depth etc..
Thanks ahead of time!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

explain a little better. are you covering the eye? wheres the wound?
Is there an eye? is it a bloddy danngling eye from the socket? just a cut?
easy to do but explain more....eyelid cut on bottom eye hanging out...i got ya there.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

a covered bloody eyesocket with a half eyeball hanging out?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I wish my science teacher would do that...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this site:

http://mydisguises.com/2008/10/22/recipes-for-zombie-wounds/

There is a recipe for fake wound material on the site below. This would be appropriate if you weren't trying to do the fake eyelid thing. Just make a large wounded area around the eye (your teacher didn't say you HAD to have an eyeball hanging down, did she?):

http://www.livingonadime.com/articles/hallwounds.htm


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry guys thanks for helping. Heres a better explianation: a blown out eyesocket kinda swollen thats to scareshack i got it all down packed. As soon as i do it i will post a how to and pictures heh heh heh and yes my science teacher loves the gore and stuff im doing a demonstartion of how to make fake wounds in a couple of days in another class haha


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

hmmmm...I would re-think this one if I were you. You have to keep in mind that you will have one eye completely covered for the entire school day. Walking around with only one eye open will 1) strain the open eye and 2) completely mess up your balance/depth-perception.

My hubby was considering doing this Halloween night to one of our scare actors and we opted for something different after giving it thought.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cassie7 said:


> hmmmm...I would re-think this one if I were you. You have to keep in mind that you will have one eye completely covered for the entire school day. Walking around with only one eye open will 1) strain the open eye and 2) completely mess up your balance/depth-perception.


That's what the teacher is REALLY giving him the 100 for - his ability to survive the day without walking into a wall or falling downstairs


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

heh heh heh, see im a naturally clumsy person so it wouldnt change a thing haha, and when i take off my glassed the hallways turn into blobs, i will test it out one day in the street then re-consider if necessary thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Cassie7 said:


> hmmmm...I would re-think this one if I were you. You have to keep in mind that you will have one eye completely covered for the entire school day. Walking around with only one eye open will 1) strain the open eye and 2) completely mess up your balance/depth-perception.
> 
> My hubby was considering doing this Halloween night to one of our scare actors and we opted for something different after giving it thought.


Cassie... I used to LARP once upon a time. I played a character who wore a real eyepatch the entire weekend. I've suffered no ill effects and I did it one weekend a month for a few years.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

With all my family stuff going on, I'm kinda checking in late. How did the make-up go?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Cassie... I used to LARP once upon a time.


LOL, this makes me think of the "Fear of Girls" video on YouTube.

I agree with Sickie - let's have an update, Emu. Did you get your 100?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

My friend (who had gotten me into LARPing) knows the guy who makes "Fear of Girls".


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

haha, not yet guys, she said i gotta wait til january after christmas break ends, after saying that she said' "wear this when you get into school and don't lift it unless someone asks.." and hands me an eyepatch... sorry to keep you all waiting


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

EMU said:


> haha, not yet guys, she said i gotta wait til january after christmas break ends, after saying that she said' "wear this when you get into school and don't lift it unless someone asks.." and hands me an eyepatch... sorry to keep you all waiting


Sounds like she's toying with you there, EMU:googly:


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

haha she isn't it is just that the other day i did a fake wound on my arm and was yelled at about it and was told to take it off, so she just wants to keep the coast clear LOL


----------

